# Made my own Tube Baits



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2007)

I keep reading articles about pour soft plastics and stuff - well today I decided to give it is go! I found that tube baits are made by dipping the mold in the liquid plastic and then using a tool to cut the tails.

Of course, I have no mold to dip and no tool to cut the tails, so I improvised McGuiver style!

I re-melted some town plastics that I saved and used several different sized plastic dowels a molds. After heating the plastic to the correct temperature i coated the dowels in oil and and dipped and spun. Cut the tails with a razor and they look certainly usable. Not a pretty as i would have liked but I think I can catch fish with them. I am going to try them on some small mouth this evening and will give a report.


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2007)

I want to see them, Lets see some pics!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2007)

Still rough looking - I am getting better. 

I am getting a better mold tomorrow and a making a cutter!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Yeah - I would not be involved in this fiasco if PC Baits would just make tubes!


----------



## RnRCircus (Aug 13, 2007)

esquired said:


> Oh Yeah - I would not be involved in this fiasco if PC Baits would just make tubes!



Damn Sterling!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2007)

I have come up with a better way to make the tubes! i will make a mold tomorrow and see how it works.

Watch out PC Baits - Dave's Crappy Bait Company is coming to town!


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2007)

esquired said:


> I have come up with a better way to make the tubes! i will make a mold tomorrow and see how it works.
> 
> Watch out PC Baits - Dave's Crappy Bait Company is coming to town!




LMFAO!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG - Third cast with one of the tubes I made and I hook a decent largemouth. Sorry for the poor photo - I was fishing alone and there was no place to put the camera.








The tubes did not work as well as I hoped. i need to make the walls much thicker and the tubes a little longer. I have an idea for a mold that i will try to make tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 14, 2007)

What kind of hook u using from the picture i just looks like a plain ol straight shank hook?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 14, 2007)

That is a 1/0 EWG Sickle offset worm hook hook. I T-Rig the tube with a bullet weight left to slide on the line up to where my leader joins the main line.

Looks like this:


----------



## redbug (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not sure but i think I read several places that you can re dip the tubes to make the walls thicker then just dip the head several times to thicken that even more. A rounded off Dow is the ticket from what Ive heard they look good and with some practice they will be BOSS BAITS


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 14, 2007)

I am done dipping! I found soem tube molds that are cheap and fun!

As soon as they get here I will post the new line of Crappy Tubes


----------



## dampeoples (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice Dave 

You're hooked now, you think it'll stop with tubes, but oh no


----------

